# watercooling



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

as from a parents request to quiet the case, i have decided to go with liquid. nothing too much, no OC, just something quiet. around $200, max of $225. it needs to be the coplete thing: vga, cpu, north bridge, south bridge, pump, radiator, resivoir. i dont care how many different pieces, as long as it works for my system specs. id like to future proof it with AM2, but i could always buy a new waterblock. so far, ive looked at this


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I was considering going with thermaltake, I looked at some of there stuff at my local PC shop. Not too bad really. i have not looked too much at reviews as yet as i will not be water cooling for some time.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product/Liquid/liquid_index.asp


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't actually use water cooling myself, but here is a suggestion from a friend:

Buy tubes one size too small for your waterblocks. Then, heat the end of the tube up (carefully!) so that it expands. Put the expanded tube over the waterblock and clamp it down. Then you have a better fit than just a clamp and less chance for it to leak.

Edit: Also keep in mind you may want to look for memory chillers as well, as memory can get very hot. Plus, do your parents know that even good watercooling still can benefit from a small fan in the front and back? They will be much quieter fans than you have now, but there will still be a little bit of noise.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 14, 2006)

Thermaltake gear is excellent, though I do believe it's a little more expensive for a complete kit than the option you were considering.

I can't find much that is better value than the one you've been looking at, plus it has had excellent reviews so you would be fairly safe going with that. That is also excellent advice from Ralck's friend, though may not come into it if you're buying the kit all in one. I've had trouble with pipes before that haven't looked to be the best fit. Touchwood they are yet to leak but I was hoping for something as tight as a ducks backside since it's going in next to expensive components.

Do you know if you can replace the fan on the radiator? Sometimes you're able to swap out the fan and it can be worth putting a quiet one in if you can find one that'll shift air reasonably efficiently, otherwise you can sometimes neglect the point of an almost fan-less cooling system.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Cobalt said:


> Touchwood they are yet to leak but I was hoping for something as tight as a ducks backside since it's going in next to expensive components.


.............:SHOCKED:...................


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 14, 2006)

Don't worry too much blackduck30, I just meant that I didn't require superhuman strength to get the tubes onto the cooling blocks which would have made me rest a little easier when I first put the system together!


----------

